# Responsible Aquascaping Initiative



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

We discussed creating a framework for self regulation and community education about plant keeping. I googled around a bit and found the following examples of such a thing as applied to fish. I'm sure others can submit ones in other fields we can use for inspiration.

CODES OF PRACTICE & FISH KEEPING ADVICE FOR BEGINNERS
http://www.fbas.co.uk/CPCARE.pdf

Responsible Fishkeeping Initiative
http://www.fishchannel.com/rfi.aspx
http://www.fishchannel.com/images/rfi/rfi-poster.pdf

Dos and don'ts
http://www.fishchannel.com/fishkidz/dos-and-donts/fish-dos-and-donts.aspx


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Hmm, very informative. Those tips of advice will probably do some serious good for these that are inexperienced. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

Plant Wise


----------

